# Сильные боли, спондилоартроз



## Roziola (2 Сен 2016)

Добрый день. Муж (46 лет, хронических заболеваний нет) мучается от сильнейшей боли уже год. Походы по врачам дают один ответ. Все рефлексы в норме, попейте хондропротекторы и ждите, само пройдет)
Последнее посещение очередного врача, выписал антидепрессант - габапентин и миелоксикам от боли. Все пропили. Боль услиливается. Прокололи мильгамму и мовалис. Пьём Артру постоянно. Что делать и как помочь. Прикладываю заключение МРТ.



Ходили на несколько курсов общего массажа,  мануал вытягивал итд , облегчения нет . Блокада не помогла вообще, то ли сделали не так. В последнее время замечаю у мужа сильную усталость, видимо боли дают такой эффект. 
Ps. Работа сидячая,  есть небольшой лишний вес- 86 кг при росте 175см, не курит, алкоголь редко. Спортом не занимается.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (2 Сен 2016)

Болит-то, что и как?
Не описали.
Снимки.
Анализы.


----------



## La murr (3 Сен 2016)

*Roziola*, здравствуйте!
Пожалуйста, дополните свою тему необходимыми сведениями - https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/21710/
Целесообразно разместить имеющиеся снимки в своей теме, непосредственно на форуме.
О том, как это сделать, смотрите здесь - https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/20420/
Вы можете обратиться к любому врачу форума на странице его личного профиля или в переписке, дав ссылку на свою тему и задав вопросы, которые Вас интересуют. 
Это ускорит ответ специалистов.

Врачи форума - https://www.medhouse.ru/staff/


----------



## Roziola (3 Сен 2016)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Болит-то, что и как?
> Не описали.
> Снимки.
> Анализы.


Болит правая нога, ноющая боль, сверлит. Боль возникает при движении, в покое не беспокоит. Анализы какие? Только общий и то не свежие.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (3 Сен 2016)

Снимки. Анализы, СОЭ. СРБ.
Когда делали МРТ?


----------

